# Recommend a filter for nano



## amy4342 (20 Mar 2009)

Hi all. I'm looking for a new filter for my nano - I've got a HOB and I find it quite inefficient and it disperses out a lot of co2, so I'm looking for an external filter which will have an inline diffuser, inline heater and spray bar. Thing is, the nano only holds 15l (including displacement), and most of the filter's I've looked tend to have flow rates of 200+lph. So I'm wondering if this would blow my fish out of the water, and if so, can anybody recommend a suitable filter.
Thanks!


----------



## samc (20 Mar 2009)

alot fo people use eden 501s for small nanos although some people have said with an inline heater the flow rate is killed i use a eheim 2211 these are good, pretty small but hard to find.


----------



## amy4342 (8 Apr 2009)

Hi
Thanks for the info Sam-that's very helpful. And pretty much rules out an Eden. I've also seen some people mentioning some performance issues, and whilst I appreciate that there is always going to be a Friday model, I think I'm going to pass on the Eden.
I'd like to stick with an Eheim-I've got 3 atm and I love them all, but the lowest lph I can find is 400lph, which is too much. I really like the 2211 but I just can't find one anywhere-I'm assuming it's a discontinued model? 
I'm leaning towards a Fluval 105 at the moment, which has a flow rate of 330lph, combined with a spray bar. I am concerned that the flow will be too much for my fish and shrimp, so I was wondering if anyone had any experiance with this, or could recommend a filter with a lower lph?
Thanks!


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2009)

I have a Fluval 105 for my 14ltr nano tank. It's super dooper, could be a bit of overkil at full flow but I have it turned down.
The Eden 501 is also used by many of us although you need to have the filter at tank leve.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)

I used a 2211 on my nano, worked a treat, but I did have to import it from Germany.  Here's a link  

http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/sid/ ... ic%202211/

Bargain price too! Though you will probably have to add some media as mine was only supplied with one or two sponges I think it was.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2009)

I'd love to get my hands on a Tetratec EX400.  Never seen one in the UK, but can be imported here:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... tra/114872


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)

Man a mini ex400!  That's be cool!


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2009)

I guess its similar to the Fluval 105 in size/power.  It's rated for 400lph apparently.


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2009)

I'm always worried about the stories you hear about the Tetratec leaking?


----------



## passerby* (8 Apr 2009)

I thought the tetratec ex400 was new to the line of tetras external filters that and the ex2400..so shouldnâ€™t they of "fixed/changed/solved" the problem on these newish models..??

cheers , Alex


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Apr 2009)

I think the EX400 is after the design flaw was discovered.

I use one a Boyu (Eden 501 copy) style filters.  200lph on my 10Ltr Nano.  Then I use a Newattino 10W heater (smaller than a chocolate bar.)  Easycarbo for CO2.  Can't see the point in pressurised on such a small tank 

AC


----------



## amy4342 (8 Apr 2009)

Interesting reading folks. The Ex400 looks cool, and I would have thought the leaking issues would have been resolved since they were released later. I'm leaning towards the Fluval 105 atm I think. Superman, how did you turn the flow rate down? I was checking them out in the shop earlier (just couldn't resist having a look-any excuse  ), but the flow rate wasn't adjustable. The flow rate was also 480lph, not 440 like I've been seeing on some websites, so maybe its a newer model? I was thinking about fitting an adjustable tap, but I'm not sure if this will strain the motor on the filter, lessening it's life span. Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2009)

I have a leaver on the aquastop valve, push down for more flow. 

If you look at the picture on the box...







Its the black handle above the semi circle valve, both are currently pressed down.


----------



## amy4342 (8 Apr 2009)

Ah, I see! Cool idea! I'm definately leaning towards the 105 atm then.


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> Ah, I see! Cool idea! I'm definately leaning towards the 105 atm then.


Ask about on forums, I found a few going and the older model 104.


----------



## amy4342 (8 Apr 2009)

I prefer to buy stuff like that new to be honest, and my LFS is amazing - I buy almost everything off him, so he cuts me a deal on almost everything  . Have you replaced the tubing on yours? Do you know the internal and external diameter of the tubing? I bought the clear tubing from eBay and AE for my eheim and it looks fab. I'll do that with the Fluval aswell, and I'll buy transparent acrylic piping for the spray bar. It's the first time I've ever used an external Fluval-I found the internal ones great but I've only ever used Eheims as externals because of the internal heater-I love it! So it'l be interesting for me to compare them, although I doubt there'l be much in it-they're both quality brands, but will still be interesting.


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2009)

It's 16/20mm tubing for the filter but I've stepped down to 12/16mm for the main tubing.
Just keep an eye out for the prices as you can get it for about Â£50 when some shops advertise it for Â£20-Â£30 more.

I didn't get the hose lock nuts from the ebay seller so contacted Hagen customer support and they're sending them free of charge. So, I think I'll get Hagen for my next filter.


----------



## amy4342 (8 Apr 2009)

That's cool, thanks for providing me with the tubing sizes. I'll be ordering it and will hopefully arrive soon after I get the filter, which will hopefully be Friday! Yay! Lol, thanks for the pricing - my LFS has it for Â£53, so a good price I think. Good customer service from Hagen then - I really like that!


----------



## passerby* (9 Apr 2009)

just came across a "Hydor prime 10" in my  lfs its rated at 300lph...just thought id add this filter to the list of nano filters.
its also cheap..but comes with no media...http://aquacadabra.co.uk/just4/product.php?productid=66&cat=48&page=1

cheers , Alex


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Apr 2009)

I don't believe the Hydor prime range is manufactured any more?  Still, means you could probably find one cheap... but spares might be an issue...


----------



## passerby* (9 Apr 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I don't believe the Hydor prime range is manufactured any more?  Still, means you could probably find one cheap... but spares might be an issue...


 
god knows..all i know is that, that shop sells them lol...just pray that you wont need spare parts..

cheers , Alex


----------



## amy4342 (13 Apr 2009)

Hi guys, just thought I'd let you all know that I bought a Fluval 105 on Friday and just set it up - omg, it's amazing! How did I cope before? I can see a massive difference in distribution, and my drop checker is looking happy in all areas so far.  . So thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Themuleous (13 Apr 2009)

Thats great, Amy 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2009)

Excellent   At some point down the line you might decide to swap the ribbed hose for clear silicone.  It's easy to do, but you need to replace the inlet/outlet for something compatible (i.e. Eheim installation kit or Tetra parts, or lily pipes of course )

Glad it's made a difference!


----------



## amy4342 (14 Apr 2009)

> Glad it's made a difference!



Yup, it's made a huge difference-I just can't take my eyes off it  . Thanks for all the advice! I 've replaced the pipes flexible pipe with clear stuff from AE (16mm), and I've make my own inlets and spray bars with the 16mm tube from this place http://www.clearplasticsupplies.co.uk/m ... eType=data. It's easy to bend the acrylic tube with a butane torch and pipe bender inside so there are no kinks, and then drill holes in the bottom for the inlet and the spray bar. Looks pucker! I've ordered some plants, so will hopefully have some pics (with the filter featuring prominently  ) soon!


----------



## Themuleous (16 Apr 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> It's easy to bend the acrylic tube with a butane torch and pipe bender inside so there are no kinks, and then drill holes in the bottom for the inlet and the spray bar. Looks pucker!



Thats a great Idea, would never have thought of doing that!  Nice one, Amy 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Apr 2009)

Theres a good write-up over at Planted Tank forums about doing this


----------



## amy4342 (16 Apr 2009)

> Thats a great Idea, would never have thought of doing that! Nice one, Amy



That's cool, hope it's useful! Btw, instead of putting a stopper on the end, I heat it up and then snip the ends with a pair of scissors, it brings it into a V shape and seals it at the bottom, looks slightly better imo. I also drill slats into it with a small round blade, I personally thing it looks better than holes, although it does block quite easily.



> Theres a good write-up over at Planted Tank forums about doing this



Awww, gutting - I was actually going to do a write-up! Oh well, I'll have to be quicker next time lol.


----------



## Themuleous (17 Apr 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> > Theres a good write-up over at Planted Tank forums about doing this
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, gutting - I was actually going to do a write-up! Oh well, I'll have to be quicker next time lol.



Dont let that stop you!!! 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2009)

Indeed.  The more articles on a topic, the more avenues are explored   You might have a different take on it!


----------



## amy4342 (17 Apr 2009)

Cool. In that case - watch this space!  .

My plants for the nano also arrived this morning, so I'm going to bend the pipes later, then strip the tank down and replant, so I'll post some pics later.


----------



## samc (17 Apr 2009)

thats a great idea i think im gonna do some   they look pretty good


----------

